# how do you know if a car has bondo on it?



## steelermanfan (Jun 28, 2005)

Does this car have bondo on it?


----------



## paintkandy (Jul 2, 2006)

magnet


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

There's so many ways:

-Look for sanding scratches
-Look for areas that look somewhat buldged when the surface should be flat
-Look for areas that werent feathered properly, leaves somewhat of a ring around the area that was worked on.
-Bubbles in the paint, from bondo'ing over rust.
-cracks
-Look for Bondo that hasnt quit been sanded enough, like excess bondo used on rocker panels, if you look underneath sometimes theres some excess that was left behind and wasnt sanding,...just painted over.
-Body lines that seem to fade the come back sharp again.
-Look at shadows and reflections on the body side...all reflections should line up...but dont mistaken that for a car that the panels were not lined up right.


Of course these are examples of poor bodywork. It'll be slightly harder on something that was just re-done and freshly painted if done right. There's cars out there that are done so good that you wouldnt even be able to tell until a few years down the road.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

every car has body filler on it some where it just cant be over 1/4 inch thick and over rust...if done right can last decades


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

You can tell if a car has bondo on it because it usually wont have dents.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

just start sanding...bondo itself is a pinkish color,rage gold is green and there are some other ones that are blue...i like to stick to rage gold


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

BTW looks like a good project car :thumbsup: keep us updated


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 18 2006, 09:06 PM~6396874
> *just start sanding...bondo itself is a pinkish color,rage gold is green and there are some other ones that are blue...i like to stick to rage gold
> *


Color depends on hardener.


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 18 2006, 10:15 PM~6397702
> *Color depends on hardener.
> *


x2


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

its still a different color than the primer


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

You need to look at the car real close. Look at the spots that the particular model rusts out. Take your hand and slide it down inside the quarters. It should feel just like the outside, smooth. If you feel it move in and out but the outside shows no sign of this then there is probably filler in that area. Reach down between the trunk floor sides and the quarter panels inside the trunk. If someones done a sloppy job then you should be able to feel it if not see it. Roll the windows down and look inside the doors down low where they normally rot out and look for anything unusual. 

Most of the time I've seen filler bubble is from the surface it is on raising up (rust). 

Don't forget that bondo is a filler just like primer. If neither is applied properly to a properly prepped surface both will fail.

I've seen the magnet tools before but have never tried them. 


Spot Rod gauge:

http://www.dealsonwheels.com/partsandacces...n=PM101&cid=530


Jim


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

any magnet will work...if it doesnt stick or stick poorly then theres prolly filler


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

or use one of these

http://www.paintmeter.com/


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Looks like imma need some body filler...the cheerypicker just fell on my ride...good thing the cars in primer.


----------

